# Wright & Taylor bottle rare version?



## ACLbottles (Aug 17, 2013)

I have this bottle, and I was wondering if anyone knows if this is a rarer version of the common bottle. It says: "Wright & Taylor   Distillers   Louisville, Ky.   Registered". On the back, it says "Full Quart". The only bottle like this that I've ever seen does not say "Registered" on the heel, and it has a ring around the heel instead. Is this a rare version of these bottles? Anyone know the value? Thanks.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 17, 2013)

Closeup of the front.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 17, 2013)

The back.


----------



## epackage (Aug 17, 2013)

$10-15 seems to be the norm no matter which one you find....


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, epackage. Thanks about what I thought, but I always like to be sure.


----------

